# Please help with solving this easy problem..



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

We just put a smaller HDTV in our bedroom. It has no satellite/cable/antenna/DVD player. So at this point, we cannot use it. Tonight, I decided to hook up the VGA cable from laptop to the TV and use our Sling Box for the content. No problem so far. Connected the cable, change the source on the TV to "PC" and voila....the desktop shows. 

Logged in to Slingbox...Bingo....now it's on the TV.....without any sound. Am I missing some cables? Does VGA only bring in video? How can I get sound. I don't see any optical outputs on the Sony Vaio laptop nor do I see one on the back of the Samsung. 

So the basic question is how can I get sound from my laptop to the HDTV?

Thank you.


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes VGA only does Sound, You could Run a RCA adapter out of your Headphone Jack to your Audio in on the TV. It has a headphone jack on one end and a red and white RCA Cable on the other But also you would have to have that sound input on the same input as the VGA. if your TV does that, But some of these other guys May have some Ideas.


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry For the Double Post But Also My laptop has an HDMI output and it Does Sound and Video But im not sure about Your Laptop. What Type of TV and Laptop?


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

So you're saying that the VGA is video only right? If I wanted sound, I would have to connect some audio RCA cables?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

blackbeagle said:


> So you're saying that the VGA is video only right? If I wanted sound, I would have to connect some audio RCA cables?


That is correct. You will need a 5mm phone plug to RCA adapter to run sound to your TV. You plug the 5mm phone plug into the headphone jack. They can be had at Radio Shack for less than $10.

EDIT: Check your TV, it may have a PC input (5mm phone jack) for sound, in that case you only need a phone jack to phone jack cable.


----------

